# Cholla wood caution



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Just in case there's someone who needs to hear this. :dunno:
I almost lost my girl Zubeia this morning. Woke up to find her stuck inside a log of cholla wood. :blueshake: I yelped and immediately began breaking off splinters from the cholla wood. It took me longer than I hoped but I got her out - SHE IS OKAY! I don't know how long she was stuck, I'm glad I looked for her first thing when I woke up. She's definitely traumatized but still swimming around and ate her breakfast.
Silly bettas love to burrow into places!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


A problem like that is not exclusive to chola wood any ornament with small holes can be dangerous as Bettas aew well known for squeezing into tight places and getting stuck.


The rule of thumb applies here, if the ornament has holes make sure your thumb fits in the hole and your fish will be fine


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Using one's thumb is a good rule of thumb for this, thanks!


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

I've learned that they are like cats, puppies, and young children, if they can stick their head into a hole or space they will do so, and may or may not get stuck.

I'm glad that your girl is O.K.. If you want to use the cholla wood you can stuff some filter sponge into the ends so she cannot try and squeeze in again. That's what I've done with hollow decorations that may cause a risk to my fish.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are referring to Cholla sticks, you need to bury them partially in the substrate or plug the ends with a stone or aquarium-safe sealant. When someone requests these sticks from me, I tell them that. And not to buy anything in which their Betta can get stuck. I'll remember the thumb analogy.









PS: With any sort of pot, make sure you either buy an unpunched pot or fill the hole with something.


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Its even worse if you own a giant as they get stuck where normal Betta's fit. With a giant I use the rule of baby fist instead of the rule of thumb.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr Grumpy said:


> Its even worse if you own a giant as they get stuck where normal Betta's fit. With a giant I use the rule of baby fist instead of the rule of thumb.


Oh my! Well previously I had a king betta and a pretty big female and there's no way either of them could have fit into the cholla wood, so when I got my newer pair of betta's I spaced and didn't think it through well enough! :shake:


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi


Did you know a King Betta is the same thing as a Giant? From memory the " King " is just a marketing thing. Giants can grow up to 12 cm long.


What sort of Giant did you have?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I had heard that but also heard they were different. He was an Elephant Ear and he was a sweetie.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

A "normal" Betta should be at least 1.5". 

"King" began as a marketing strategy by either PetCo or PetSmart to make larger-than-normal Betta seem special...and more costly. Today, a King is considered a Betta that larger than the standard at around 2.0".

A true Giant ranges from 2.5"-7" with 4" being the average. This is all body-only from nose to caudal peduncle.***

Unless fed properly when young, true Giants may not reach optimum growth. 

International Betta Congress judging guidelines state that to be considered a Giant males must be a minimum of 2.5" and females 2". The IBC does not recognize Kings. But requires standard males to be at least 1.5". Again, body only.

***Fins, no matter the type, are never included when measuring Betta. Beware sellers who include fins when determining size. Always ask what they are measuring if they don't show a photo of the fish against a ruler.


----------

